

Cats and Dogs: a one dimensional theory of character - aycangulez
http://www.logarithmic.net/pfh/cats_and_dogs

======
toadstone
I think [http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/08/06/on-seeing-like-a-
cat/on...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/08/06/on-seeing-like-a-cat/on-
trail/the-way-of-the-sociopath/) is a more insightful analysis of the cat/dog
dichotomy. There's nothing particularly cat like or dog like in the roles
described in the linked article.

